# [zram]Failed to start zram

## hypeboyz

Hi

I didn't notice since when my zram failed to start. By adapting configuration of gentoo wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Zram it always prompts: 

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Remove zram0 swap                                                                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * Remove zram1 swap                                                                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * Unloading zram module...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Loading zram module...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Swap->zram0

zramctl: /dev/zram0: failed to set algorithm: Invalid argument

zram-init: zramctl zram0 failed                                                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

 * Swap->zram1

zramctl: /dev/zram1: failed to set algorithm: Invalid argument

zram-init: zramctl zram1 failed                                                                                                                                                                [ !! ]
```

And if I remove algo*=lz4 to leave its default lzo it prompts 

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Remove zram0 swap                                                                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * Remove zram1 swap                                                                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * Unloading zram module...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Loading zram module...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Swap->zram0

zramctl: only one <device> at a time is allowed

zram-init: zramctl zram0 failed                                                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

 * Swap->zram1

zramctl: only one <device> at a time is allowed

zram-init: zramctl zram1 failed                                                                                                                                                                [ !! ]
```

My configuration doesn't deviate too much from gentoo wiki's too much: 

```
type0=swap

flag0=

size0=512

#algo0=lz4

maxs0=1

type1=swap

flag1=

size1=512

#algo1=lz4

maxs1=1

```

The error indicates the error in option paring in zramctl, which in turn is invoked on line 144-147 of zram-init script(/usr/sbin/zram-init). I don't know if it's a bug or did I misconfigured something? Thanks

----------

## mv

Do you use zram-init-3.8? There was a bug in <zram-init-3.8 if the number of streams or the algorithm argument was omitted.

----------

## hypeboyz

 *mv wrote:*   

> Do you use zram-init-3.8? There was a bug in <zram-init-3.8 if the number of streams or the algorithm argument was omitted.

 

It's the protage's latest version, 3.6.

----------

## mv

 *hypeboyz wrote:*   

> It's the protage's latest version, 3.6.

 

portage has 3.8 already since one month. Upgrading should solve your problem.

----------

